# Subwoofer wire help



## jbs81690 (Jan 9, 2011)

I recently was given some speakers for my receiver. I have every speaker set up and working minus the subwoofer. I need to somehow buy a wire or splice a wire to convert the raw speaker wire coming out of the subwoofer to convert it into a composite audio cord head. ive been to best buy twice and they have no idea how to make or come by a raw audio to composite audio tip. any help would be great.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I've been a stereo/home theater audio equipment enthusiast for longer than I've been working with computers, and that's pushing 40 years now and I have never heard of a "composite audio" cable or "tip" the way you are referencing it. When there is a reference to composite audio, it typically means a 3 RCA conductor "audio/video" composite cable, typically with a yellow plug for video, and red and white plugs for right an left channel audio, as seen here. That would probably explain why the folks at Best Buy did not understand you either.

Note that some sub-woofers, especially those that are self-powered, require a coaxial connection so what you might need is something like this.

If that is not what you are looking for then to understand exactly what you need, post your receiver brand and model number, as well as your sub's brand and model number.


----------



## jbs81690 (Jan 9, 2011)

its a magnavox mx891pro. i dont have the sub with me yet. i need to convert raw audio cord to a single black plug like on the dynex 6' composite audio video cord. but not all 3 of its plugs just one. for audio.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I do not know what you mean by "raw audio cord". I suggest you plug "subwoofer cable" into your search engine and see what pops up. You should be able to find a single conductor subwoofer cable designed to connect subs to HT receivers.


----------



## jbs81690 (Jan 9, 2011)

i need to convert one of these [url]http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00RBMEjAvJpcqF/Oxygen-Free-Copper-OFC-Clear-Speaker-Wire.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.shoponline2011.com/m~b-18004600~c-food-dehydrators~f-965-1390-273890_440075-1360.aspx&usg=__mFueaJspAQeYsG2ciZhfC3h7vvo=&h=360&w=360&sz=25&hl=en&start=22&zoom=1&tbnid=gD76Mnxv8JD38M:&tbnh=151&tbnw=179&prev=/images%3Fq%3Draw%2Bspeaker%2Bwire%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D644%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C684&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=526&vpy=270&dur=116&hovh=225&hovw=225&tx=148&ty=93&ei=EY0vTaOKC5Dr4Aagje2lCw&oei=A40vTdiGI4j2gAes8f32CA&esq=2&page=2&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:22&biw=1366&bih=644[/URL]


into one of these [url]http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://store.audioholics.com/shopimages/products/normal/1548.jpg&imgrefurl=http://store.audioholics.com/section/66269/1/subwoofer-cables&usg=__Lb4m2Udl5PfDht0Q-kRlBBcVdUY=&h=212&w=212&sz=8&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=sjWSVdPPRFO2_M:&tbnh=113&tbnw=113&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dreceiver%2Bsubwoofer%2Bwires%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D644%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=324&vpy=347&dur=484&hovh=169&hovw=169&tx=104&ty=80&ei=Xo0vTbaIHY3PgAfUgoX3CA&oei=Xo0vTbaIHY3PgAfUgoX3CA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0[/URL]


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Okay. Now I understand. Raw wire is just speaker wire. And that is commonly called an RCA connector and you might be able to find one at Radio Shack. But it would be better to buy a proper subwoofer cable as it will be shielded ensuring no interference. Is the other end of the cable hard wired to the speaker? Or does it have a connector on it too?


----------



## Fasteddie66 (Jan 14, 2011)

Bill's right! Check out Radio Shack part is below [url]http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103708[/URL] . The only thing I don't undestand is normally the mid-range & tweeters connect to the subwoofer, and the sub then has outputs that address crossover (the point that the woofer said "These notes are above my ability so send them out to the other speakers!"); unless your receiver has a seperate output for left/right/subwoofer?

Later,
Hank:4-dontkno


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> The only thing I don't undestand is normally the mid-range & tweeters connect to the subwoofer


No, that is true for speakers designed for computer systems, but he said he was given a system "for his receiver" - indicating this is a home theater speaker system. They normally connect to the receiver individually as the receiver has the amplifiers to power the front, back, center (5.1) and side surround (7.1) speakers. In a HT system, it is normal for the sub (the ".1") to be the only self powered speaker so the receiver just provides a "line level" low frequency (often called LFE for low frequency events) output.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

One of THESE should do the trick.


----------

